

“Avatar” project aims for human immortality by 2045 - PhilipDaineko
http://techandle.com/2012/07/30/avatar-project-aims-for-human-immortality-by-2045/

======
AznHisoka
I'm all for this as long as only the top .1% of people can afford this. We
can't have everyone and their mom achieving immortality.

